# Diy/grass livery liverpool



## Lammy (17 August 2018)

I have my eye on John Moores university for next year sept 2019 and just wanted some ideas of diy or grass livery around 30/40 minutes from the city centre and ideas on prices? Ill be bringing my semi-retired mare with me (happy to have a shared/part loan who wants to hack) and need to keep her around the area. Ill be a mature student wholl also be renting accommodation.

I have no idea what kind of areas I need to look for and have never lived in a city do any help will be appreciated!!


----------



## Jemtaffy (22 September 2018)

Little Crosby, Liverpool, well farm, Crosby chasers or Chet centre &#128076;&#127997;


----------



## Jemtaffy (22 September 2018)

Well farm is £100 a month for stable and youre own field


----------

